# Honda hss1332atd



## Darren hart (Jul 26, 2021)

Has anyone fitted wider tracks to this model snow blower?


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Welcome to SBF. My guess is the width of the tracks are engineered to dig in and down to pavement rather than float over or ride up on the snow.

Would there be any benefit to wider tracks on gravel driveways?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Darren hart said:


> Has anyone fitted wider tracks to this model snow blower?


All the Honda snowblower tracks are 120mm wide except for the 1336 models that are 180mm wide. HSS blower tracks are 58.5mm pitch x 21 links, so you'd have to find a wider track with those characteristics. The 120mm tracks are fairly close to the tractor base on the HSS1332AATD, so you probably can't go too much wider; maybe 130mm or 140mm?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I agree that there is not too much wiggle room. what is the problem? do you need more weight for better traction? maybe a weight kit on bucket?


----------



## Darren hart (Jul 26, 2021)

I am in Australia in the ski fields, I often sit on top of the snow to clear tracks. 
Also have slushy snow so I want a lot more grip.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

it is certainly possible to extend the drive axles and wheels and install wider tracks if you could find wider tracks. Anything is possible. My concern would be that you would be adding friction which might harm the transmission.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

E350 said:


> it is certainly possible to extend the drive axles and wheels and install wider tracks if you could find wider tracks. Anything is possible. My concern would be that you would be adding friction which might harm the transmission.



Agree. I bet the old tough HS hydros could take it but not the newer HSS ones. On the old HS models the right side transmission would not like that added friction over a long period of time.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Darren hart said:


> I am in Australia in the ski fields, I often sit on top of the snow to clear tracks.
> Also have slushy snow so I want a lot more grip.


I would just add more weight to the machine somehow and see if that helps.


----------



## Woodpecker (Jan 31, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> I would just add more weight to the machine somehow and see if that helps.


It's 90 degrees in the mountains of Southern Cal and wondering how this winter my new HSS1332 is going to handle my fairly steep 400' road since I really didn't get a chance to use it in any real snow since I got it so late in the season. So Orangputeh do you have any suggestions on how to add weight to the machine if I have a traction problems. My old Ariens track drive could sometimes blow snow going up the grade and some times depending on how frozen everything was I was lucky to just get it back to the top of the grade with the bucket up in transport mode. Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Woodpecker said:


> It's 90 degrees in the mountains of Southern Cal and wondering how this winter my new HSS1332 is going to handle my fairly steep 400' road since I really didn't get a chance to use it in any real snow since I got it so late in the season. So Orangputeh do you have any suggestions on how to add weight to the machine if I have a traction problems. My old Ariens track drive could sometimes blow snow going up the grade and some times depending on how frozen everything was I was lucky to just get it back to the top of the grade with the bucket up in transport mode. Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.


weight kit


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Woodpecker said:


> how to add weight to the machine if I have a traction problems.


I can't imagine you'll have a traction problem. The machine weighs almost 300lbs dry. Mine never has traction issues. You just adjust speed to match the depth of snow you're going through. It'll process 2750 lbs./min.


----------



## Woodpecker (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks Tabora and Orangputeh, anxiously awaiting the first real test of the HSS1332 and want to have run any options through my head. Honda doesn't appear to sell a weight kit, at least google doesn't bring it up,but improvising could be an option . Hopefully I won't have any problems and will match my speed to conditions like Tabora said.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

32 inches wide, 20 inches high, and the heaviest snow (water) one foor per second huh. Nice


----------

